# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Состояние перед смертью

## brusnika

В каком чаще всего состоянии совершается суицид ?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Руки  точно  бы  тряслись.

----------


## brusnika

В адекватном (трезвом  как стекло, более-менее трезвом, нетрезвом, под кайфом)? Ваши варианты ? Мне кажется, в адекватном состоянии (заранее всё продумав, подготовившись, и на трезвую голову,  вероятность летального  исхода больше, чем в неадекватном). Но в адекватном состоянии  хватит ли смелости,  трезвый   разум же сопротивляется  и страх смерти не заглушен  ничем ?

----------


## Кляпа

Не согласна, что в трезвом. Здравый и холодный ум всегда найдет пути избежать столь крайних мер.

----------


## neji

зависит от способа. наверно не страх смерти а страх боли и мучений.

----------


## Кляпа

Когда я пыталась покончить с собой- мое состояние могу описать, как жуткое чувство страха и безысходности.. и готовность сделать ВСЕ, чтобы это прекратилось.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> более-менее трезвом


 Потому что  по-пьяни  хочется  жить ещё.  А трезвый  ты  не  строишь  иллюзий.

----------


## nel

Мозг отключился бы, панека предсмертая.

----------


## trypo

суицид совершается теми , кто принял свою смерть.
это не состояние трезвости или пьяности - это состояние "я сейчас умру".
безэмоциональное , состояние по факту.

----------


## brusnika

> безэмоциональное .


 Оно не может быть безэмоциональным, потому что суицид совершает пока ещё живой человек, а не робот, а любой живой человек боится боли(исключение -  если человек находится   под таким  тяжеленным   кайфом , что даже себя не помнит  и не ощущает, и то не факт), но желание ухода из жизни перевешивает.
Согласна с тем, что дрожь  в руках, возможно,  присутствует . Ну и,конечно, учащенное  сердцебиение  (по своей попытке сужу),ещё пот, возможно.

----------


## trypo

нет , суицид ,  а не попытку суицида совершает уже неживой человек.
разница между попыткой и совершенным суицидом колоссальная.
в этот момент не остается места ни эмоциям , ни страхам , ни чему либо еще связанному с жизнью.
это момент невозврата.

----------


## PhysX

Ну, суицидологи утверждают, что аффективный (импульсивный) суицид, когда желание и намерение умереть возникают и осуществляются в одночасье - большая редкость. В большинстве случаев это решение очень долго вынашивается. Исходя из этого нетрезвое состоние редко является причиной суицида. Даже если и выпивают в таких случаях, то, как правило, для храбрости. Но даже при этом у суицидентов в крови редко обнаруживают алкоголь или психотропные вещества.
То есть это чаще всего вполне хладнокровное решение, принятое и осуществленное не под властью эмоций.

----------


## старый_параноик

лично знал нескольких людей, которые суициднулись с глубокого похмелья после продолжительного запоя...

----------

